

Five myths about entrepreneurs - chucknthem
http://www.washingtonpost.com/opinions/five-myths-about-entrepreneurs/2011/06/29/gIQALtCBhI_story.html?tid=wp_ipad

======
pbreit
1, 2 and 4 are probably wrong and I haven't really heard 3 and 5 asserted.
Wadhwa always seems to be on the wrong side of things and I can't tell if he's
just a contrarian or just mainly an academic.

